# Is my rat male or female



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

ugh! This is confusing. I have asked a ton of people and I'm getting mixed answers. The rat was sold to me as a female but I have some people saying it's a male. ??? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5843769743/in/photostream

I personally don't see any testicals nor do I see a place for testicals to form...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

it's a girl.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Pretty sure I see a vagina. And rats have HUGE unmistakable testicles 

Oh and a lot of people mistake females urethras for penises, that could be what people are getting confused about. One surefire way to know is to look for a vagina under the urethra (the protruding...genitals) and check for nipples, as only girls have them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

3rd on the girl.

if you are lifting her by her tail, I really wouldn't recommend that, you could deglove her tail that way (the skin peels off the muscle/bone) and it might need to be amputated, but almost always needs a vet, you could hurt her vertebrae, or you could just plain make her not trust you. Dangling babies is much better for sexing.


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Girl


----------

